# Woods with a Story/Historical/Interesting Blanks?



## CoastalRyan (Jun 10, 2013)

I did a number of searches and most of what I find are old threads and general discussions, not sources. 

What I have is a lady who has selected a pen style and would like something interesting or historical for the blank. She'll be gifting this to her husband. Who according to her words "collects anything and everything interesting". 

So I'm pretty wide open here and obviously went down the list of the basics like holy wood, bog, old family furniture or family structure and none of those really sparked her interest. He has some pool cues already that use "old" woods.

Not really sure where to look for this kind of stuff. Any suggestions for interesting blanks?

I will definitely need to buy from a source that will provide a CoA as she would like to present the pen and framed CoA together. 

We're not firm on a budget but I'm thinking ideally under 50.00 and could probably push upwards of 200 if it could maybe get me a few blanks and was something truly special.

I did get the impression that unique and interesting might carry more weight than historical. Which could actually be easier on the bottom line.

So where does one go for requests like this.


----------



## John Pratt (Jun 10, 2013)

Try this Historical Woods of America - HIstoric Wood


----------



## walcar (Jun 10, 2013)

Have you seen the Jack Daniels blanks?  I bought some from someone on this forum a while ago and really liked them.  You can do a search for Jack Daniels blanks,  I also saw them on ebay a while ago.  Walt


----------



## CoastalRyan (Jun 10, 2013)

John Pratt said:


> Try this Historical Woods of America - HIstoric Wood


Thanks for the link. Some interesting stuff there, I'll send them an email to see on pricing.



walcar said:


> Have you seen the Jack Daniels blanks?  I bought some from someone on this forum a while ago and really liked them.  You can do a search for Jack Daniels blanks,  I also saw them on ebay a while ago.  Walt


Yeah that was going to be my first suggestion since he's a whiskey guy, simple, low cost but she balked and we both had a good laugh at the fact that this guy already has an actual JD whiskey barrel in his game room. She thought it might be a little redundant.

I don't get the vibe (yet) that she'll be tough to please. Just need to find something different enough to get her excited.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jun 10, 2013)

How about some 40000 year old wood?
The World's Oldest Wood, Ancient Kauri | Ancientwood, LTD.


----------



## bwftex (Jun 10, 2013)

Those JD Whiskey barrel pens do well. We sell them in my wife's store. I sell them on little round oak pen stands with a routed upright that holds the pen made out of a blank with the black chared side exposed and displayed with a miniature bottle of whiskey to the left of the pen. It's a way to make a good bit more on the sale than a pen by its self and gets a lot of attention. We don't' sell the bottles of whiskey as that would not be legal. But we have been know on occasion to give them away as a gift to a friend. (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 10, 2013)

I believe Ed and Dawn at Exotics has some historical wood.


----------



## Ambidex (Jun 10, 2013)

*yup*

What his age and some kinda interests would be helpful in goin the right direction...many different options and choices 
....info's a good thing Believe me,I'm a JB guy...but don't need a pen to prove it...is he a college or Pro fan of any type?


----------



## CoastalRyan (Jun 10, 2013)

Ambidex said:


> What his age and some kinda interests would be helpful in goin the right direction...many different options and choices
> ....info's a good thing Believe me,I'm a JB guy...but don't need a pen to prove it...is he a college or Pro fan of any type?


I believe he's in his 50's. I don't think he's a big sports fan but his gameroom pool room is on the rustic antique side of things rather than gamey. 

I admit not a lot to go on there. He has everything from barbershop chairs to old medical supplies. Seems like he's not a one hobby kind of guy. 

Some people just like "stuff".


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 10, 2013)

I seem to remember something about blanks from the handrails off the Titanic.  Maybe some wood from some place like Graceland?  or the Jersey Boardwalk?  Wasn't there also a posting about a 'special' tree in Fl that was brought down by a storm?  How about some wood from somewhere near where he grew up?

I am just floating ideas at you.  It really is going to be up to the customer to decide what she wants and how much she is wiling to spend.  
( I kind of remember the blanks being offered off the Titanic, running $200 per blank )

Be sure to let us know what you come up with.  Photos are always welcomed.  LOL


----------



## paul44224 (Jun 11, 2013)

Check out www.woodturningz.com in the wood blanks section. Jack Daniels, Jim Beam, Makers Mark, old bog wood, etc.You also get "Certificates of Authenticity" with the blanks. Great people to deal with! 

Paul


----------



## panamag8or (Jun 11, 2013)

I posted about the "special" tree in Florida. I don't have any extra blanks, though... just finished pens. I have some river-recovered curly pine and red cypress brought up out of the Suwannee river by one of the stars of "Axe Men". I _could_ be persuaded to part with a couple of those. Not sure if your customer cares about Florida wood, though.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is some that I have.


----------



## joefrog (Jun 12, 2013)

AceMrFixIt said:


> Here is some that I have.



Yow. I'd be interested in a few of those!


----------



## CoastalRyan (Jun 12, 2013)

AceMrFixIt said:


> Here is some that I have.


I'm interested as well. Check your PM's. Let me know.

-------------------------

I've made some purchases from leads in this thread. If there's anything else out there that's interesting or unusual let me know. I'm still looking/buying.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 12, 2013)

These are from my personal collection that I purchased a few years ago. Each blank has it's own Certificate of Authenticity. I would like to see one person get them all.But will separate.   If interested let me know via PM.  


​


----------



## Fireengines (Jun 12, 2013)

You can get USS North Carolina teak plank wood directly from the ship's store at Own a Piece of the Battleship


----------

